# Nocturnal life, is it unhealthy?



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

Because of time difference with my editors and clients (I'm about 14 hours ahead of them), I must work during midnight. In average day I sleep from 8pm to 1-2pm. In busy days, I don't sleep at all; instead, I take power 2-3 naps in afternoon and early morning.

I had tried to fix my schedule and slept from 11pm to 5-6am, but I wake up groggily in the morning. I spent the rest of the day tired and sleepy. My editors were annoyed because we couldn't hold teleconference like usual. A few days later, I returned to my nocturnal life.

Is it bad if I continue living with such messed up circadian rythm? Will it harm my health?

The case of karoshi (sudden death from overwork) is on the rise recently. I'm workaholic with a weak body, sometimes I'm worried I'd collapse and die on my desk.


----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

I know that life style. Some studies say yes you are putting your health at risk. Increasing the odds of getting diabetes, being overweight, heart disease etc. I remember hearing though 1 report saying that if you get chucks of sleep that you're okay. As long as you get some sleep is what it said. 

I'm up right now and I'll probably be up until like 4am and then wake up at like 10am. I have always had sleep problems. I haven't gotten a full 8hrs of sleep since I was 9 years old. 

So I get anywhere from 3-4hrs of sleep. But I do take a nap and I recover pretty well. 

I'm planning on hitting the gym in another hour or so to work out. I picked a 24hr gym. Plus it works for me with my SA. Not many people there at 12am lol


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

I only sleep about three hours a night. I'm 100% certain it's bad for your health. Personally, I feel like crap all the time as a result.


----------



## loveymiller (Oct 18, 2012)

Its really very bad for your Health. You have to maintain yourself. Give proper time to yourself and make a good routine of your day. Sleep well even doctors recommends 8 to 10 hours sleeping. Take Care of yourself. Goodluck

With Regards
Lovey


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Bad for your liver and increase your blood pressure.


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks for your answers, guys.
I have low blood pressure but recently I noticed during midnight my heartbeat became frantic (over 120 beat per minute) even though I was in relaxed state.
I'll talk to my editors about our schedule, hopefully they'll allow me to sleep normally.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Not getting enough sleep is unhealthy, but it doesn't really matter when you get it. I often sleep during the day and it doesn't affect me. Some people can't sleep in the daytime though.


----------



## ihatemoving (Aug 28, 2012)

Well lack of sleep is bad for your health for certain, but if you are just staying up until like 5am and waking up after 12, you aren't losing sleep, just daylight. It's just like living in another time zone .


----------



## squall78 (Feb 17, 2012)

Even with all that I found night shifts to be more better for my quality of life. I get so much more thinking done at night, and I feel more relaxed being able to unwind at midnight. 

Now I work mornings and hate life. I get a lot of sun sure but I'm more unhappy then when I was a night owl.


----------

